# 1941 elgin value



## Claysgarage (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello,
just wondering if you experts could give me an estimate on my Elgin.
This bike is original except I replaced the dried up tires and tubes.
Horn is loud and clear!
It is missing the tail light lense.
Also I was told it was a 1941?




Thanks for any help!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't give you much information on it, but man, that sure is a nice bike you have there.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Serial number*

Look under the bottom bracket for the number and that will narrow it down for the ones who know. Very nice bike!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks 40/41 can you post more of a closeup to show condition and colors better.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 3, 2013)

*I will try a larger picture.*






Balloontyre said:


> Looks 40/41 can you post more of a closeup to show condition and colors better.




Lets see if this picture will upload.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is a clip from Fall Winter 40/41 catalog. Shows the same paint scheme on tank, but not available in your color option, also delta front loader vs the Alien light, common to see this. The Fall Winter 41/.42 offers the brown/tan color option just has a slight variation on the paint scheme. 

Value can vary depending on the selling platform you choose. Doing an ebay auction and offering shipping will likely net you the highest buck.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 4, 2013)

*value*

Thanks for the information!
Balloontrye, Can you give me an idea of value of bike? This bike belonged to the father of a highschool classmate of mine. He told me his dad got it when he was ten in 1941. He had it stored in the attic of the old two story houseplace. The tires were stiff as a board.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 4, 2013)

*Value Range*

I hesitate with the value question.  many times I see people offering opinions of value, they are often very different from what they would actually pay for an item if it were for sale . so, if I was in the market to buy another bicycle like yours, my dollar on it would be 1000, and that's assuming condition is good on both sides of the bicycle .value opinions will very geographically also, the west coast does tend to pay a much higher dollar than I see on live in person sales that are conducted here in the Midwest at swap meets. that's why I'm suggesting the Internet to expose it to the  largest market if you're intending to sell it and capitalize on its greatest potential .

I hope this helps you ,it's a real nice bike in a uncommon attractive color .


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2013)

I will give you an opinion of value in the form of an offer if the bicycle  for sale. Check your private messages.
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 4, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I will give you an opinion of value in the form of an offer if the bicycle  for sale. Check your private messages.
> Chris




that's a nice bike Chris I hope you do get it .


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Mar 5, 2013)

*41 Elgin offer*

Great original condition bicycle - I can't let this bike get by without making you a lucrative offer, that is if it is for sale. Reply via mail if bike is for sale. Thanks


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 6, 2013)

*Would be nice...*

Would be nice to see some really nice photos of it for color and details before some one gets to it and either packs it away or parts it out...


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 6, 2013)

*!*

I'm not sure but I think this bike was in craigslist in Las Vegas a month or so ago. It was in the cabe in the eBay craigslist forum .


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 7, 2013)

*Tail light lense*



widpanic02 said:


> I'm not sure but I think this bike was in craigslist in Las Vegas a month or so ago. It was in the cabe in the eBay craigslist forum .




Would anyone know where I might find a tail light lense for my Elgin? Just wondering if it may have been used on other bikes?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2013)

Claysgarage said:


> Would anyone know where I might find a tail light lense for my Elgin? Just wondering if it may have been used on other bikes?




I just purchased one of these in the hopes that it is close enough( I don't have it yet to know for sure), it looks almost identical http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bic...844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccf812024  Why no is repoping these lenses is beyond me.


----------



## Rustafari (Mar 8, 2013)

That sure is a beautiful bike!  I want to own an Elgin one day.  Just bought a Shelby though and can't afford another bike right now.   I love that curved seat tube.  Gotta be one of the most beautiful bikes ever made.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 9, 2013)

*bike*



Rustafari said:


> That sure is a beautiful bike!  I want to own an Elgin one day.  Just bought a Shelby though and can't afford another bike right now.   I love that curved seat tube.  Gotta be one of the most beautiful bikes ever made.




Thanks, I thought it was a handsome bike!


----------

